
Show HN: Elyxel–Open Source HN-Like App Built with Phoenix and Elixir - achariam
https://github.com/achariam/elyxel
======
achariam
Live: [http://www.elyxel.com](http://www.elyxel.com)

Details: [http://www.achariam.com/elyxel](http://www.achariam.com/elyxel)

Happy to answer any questions.

